# Fish ID.



## Dustinf16 (Apr 23, 2015)

Went out to the eglin barge today outside of destin pass. Son caught both of these can someone ID them? The Yellow one looks like a grouper.... The toad looks like it bites...


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Top one looks like a sea bass buy hard to tell from the photos. 

Bottom is 100% Ruby Red Lips. Great live bait. 

More importantly, ditch the Walmart rigs. Need to learn how to tie flouro chicken rigs. Will definetly improve your catching.....

I can teach, but it will cost you a ride....


----------



## Dustinf16 (Apr 23, 2015)

Dangit NK I told you that your more than welcome to go out with me.... I wasn't talking bout the ruby I was editing the post the toad is big and ill get another pic up of the top one..


----------



## Dustinf16 (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Strawberry grouper, ruby red lips and mother in law.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Dustinf16 said:


> Dangit NK I told you that your more than welcome to go out with me.... I wasn't talking bout the ruby I was editing the post the toad is big and ill get another pic up of the top one..


Did you shoot me a text? Or PM?


----------



## Dustinf16 (Apr 23, 2015)

Naw one of the threads earlier this year lol.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

lobsterman said:


> Strawberry grouper, ruby red lips and mother in law.


mother in law fish aka oyster fish / toad fish.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oyster_toadfish


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Top fish is a hind.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Rock hind top

Oyster Toadfish bottom


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Chris V said:


> *Rock hind top*
> 
> Oyster Toadfish bottom


AKA Strawberry Grouper!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

lobsterman said:


> AKA Strawberry Grouper!


Strawberry Grouper is a nickname and these "AKAs" should never be used when someone inquires about an ID. It's also a nickname for several other species which further mucks things up! 

He didn't ask "whatcha call deez?" Lol


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Strawberry Grouper is a nickname and these "AKAs" should never be used when someone inquires about an ID. It's also a nickname for several other species which further mucks things up!
> 
> He didn't ask "whatcha call deez?" Lol


Actually growing up on the East Coast that is all we called them. I honestly didn't know they were any kind of hind until I mover up here in 85. I will also add that they are quite tasty because they do not get very big. Tender vittles.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

lobsterman said:


> Actually growing up on the East Coast that is all we called them. I honestly didn't know they were any kind of hind until I mover up here in 85. I will also add that they are quite tasty because they do not get very big. Tender vittles.


Them, Red Hind and Red Grouper are all called "Strawberry Grouper" depending on the region. All Hinds are great eating IMO and are often passed up as undersized somethins


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Chris V is on point as always.
I'll most definitely concur with the post that mentioned ditching those Walmart rigs.... Way to much going on with those things regarding tackle/swivels/beads. Hand tied is the way to go! Glad you got out there!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

They all "sammich" groupers in my book. Specially the little ones.


----------

